# 4.5 yr old Boxer/Sharpei mix has started barking at other dogs that walk by.



## JesseFourOh (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Sorry to be so long winded...

10 months a go I adopted a Boxer/Chinese Sharpei mix from the shelter. When we got her she was VERY shy, laid back, etc. She was VERY timid from her time at the shelter. When we took her for walks, she was fine meeting other dogs, sniffed, played, etc. Once she got used to us, and our other dog, we started taking her to the dog park. She would be very scared everytime we first walked in, but would warm up and play within minutes. It was very easy to see the Boxer in her.

Everything was fine, she was an amazing dog, and don't get me wrong, she still is, however, some unfavorable behavior has started.

The dog park closed, so her "social life" has not been as prevalent -- this was in March or so -- but the behavior started the last time at the park.

Now, for the last 5 - months or so, every time a dog walks by on the path behind our house(we have a fenced patio), she freaks -- barking, growling, etc. When we go for walks, she snarls at passing dogs. I don't think she wants to fight, but when she pulls and her collar tightens up around her throat, it changes the tone of the growl and sounds vicious. Also, dogs that are not leashed will occasionally run up to us when walking, and she has NO issues at all. 

How do I stop this, and what has changed? Why did this behavior all of a sudden start, and how do I stop it?

Please help, thanks.

Jesse


----------



## Pets and Beyond (Jul 25, 2010)

I highly suggest a remote dog training collar. Start at the lowest setting (tingle) and work your way up until the dog responds.

Good luck!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Pets and Beyond said:


> I highly suggest a remote dog training collar. Start at the lowest setting (tingle) and work your way up until the dog responds.
> 
> Good luck!


This is very dangerous advice and may mask the inappropriate behaviors (ie. going nuts), but will not change her feelings about the dogs.. which is a bad combination because it will lead to a dog who will not bark and growl, and will instead go straight for a bite. You SHOULD NOT punish a dog when they are letting you know that they are uncomfortable.

It sounds like the dog's behavior changed after she got more comfortable in your home. This happens a lot with rescues. Once they get comfortable, new behavior issues emerge - they were there to begin with but didn't manifest themselves because the dog was still adjusting. It is also possible that she got in to a tiff in the dog park and now feels anxious around other dogs.

You need to find the distance at which she doesn't react (could be a block, could be half a mile) and try as hard as you can to keep that amount of distance away from other dogs. You want her to notice the other dogs, but still have her respond to you.

You need to cut back on her meals and take LOTS of tiny tiny bits of treats on walks instead (try boiled chicken or string cheese). When she looks at the other dog but doesn't bark or growl, reward. Also reward for eye contact (and build up a solid "watch me"). If she knows leave it, reward that as well (if she doesn't know it, teach it).

If she reacts, simply turn around and walk the other way. Do not punish her because it doesn't teach her anything good about the dogs that are bothering her.

Gradually, the distance should decrease. She may never be dog social (Shar Pei, AFAIK, aren't know to be particularly dog friendly), but she should be able to stay calm in public when passing other dogs.


----------



## JesseFourOh (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. 

It is weird because at the other park, or when a dog runs up and she doesn't have a chance to spot it first, she is totally fine, and plays great. When other dogs are in the house or yard(neighbors and friends have dogs) she is fine. 

It is only when we are walking, and when dogs walk by on the other side of the fence.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That's what makes it reactivity - it's the initial meeting that the dog is getting stressy about (it could be that she's truly afraid, or it could be that she's just so anxious to get up to them and start sniffing/playing that she goes nuts). Most of the time, she does it on leash, right?

The fence thing could be separate (barrier aggression or even being territorial) but I think the main thing here is the reactivity/anxiety that you're seeing.


----------

